# Secondary School ..start at year 7 or year 8?



## Sindy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi
Just been told by son that he doesn't pick his GCSE subjects this year that he picks them next year!
He is in year 9 over here, secondary school starts in year 8.
Am I right then that he will repeat year 9 in the uae? Does secondary school start in year 7? 
Thanks


----------



## Melo_88 (Feb 24, 2013)

Kindergarten (4-5 years) 
Elementary (6-11 years)
Intermediate (12-14 years)
Secondary (15-17 years)


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Which curriculum? 

British here. Is the same as UK
Foundation Stage
Primary
secondary (age 11-16) - years 7-11
If he is coming from the UK they stay in the same year.
Options are taken in Yr 9 to start Yr 10, but you need to have a rough idea to make sure the school caters for his learning style!
Does that help?


----------



## Sindy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Lxinuk
We are in N. Ireland. I didn't realise that we start our secondary kids in year 8 here and the rest of the UK start them in year 7!
So it means then that he will start in september in uae in year 9 even though he is in year 9 now in N.Ireland would that be correct? 
thanks


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Sindy said:


> Hi Lxinuk
> We are in N. Ireland. I didn't realise that we start our secondary kids in year 8 here and the rest of the UK start them in year 7!
> So it means then that he will start in september in uae in year 9 even though he is in year 9 now in N.Ireland would that be correct?
> thanks


What's his date of birth / just. Month/year? 

L


----------



## Sindy (Feb 21, 2013)

oct 99
He is only in the second year of secondary school now over here the cut off month over here is 1st July . So he would be one of the oldest in his class


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

He's in the same academic year as my son. Jan 2000. My son will be entering into Year 9 in September in the British curriculum and we have not held him back. He will make his exam choices during that year, hence if he leans toward creative,or physical or languages then choose an appropriate school, it is harder (but not impossible) to change at end of Year 9. 

Exciting isn't it!

Lx


----------



## Sindy (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh thats great! thank you LX 
Glad I didn't contact schools asking did they have places in year 10 poor kid would have jumped a year!

So to explain to him its .. you are in year 9 now but in september you will still be in year 9 but its just the number of the year that is the same you wont actually have to repeat the work in year nine! will let you know how that goes down lol

Yes getting excited but have loads to do and so much to sort out its a big step but if we don't do it now we never will, had been talking about it for years.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## shahbaz (May 8, 2013)

im totally agree with Ixinuk


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

shahbaz said:


> im totally agree with Ixinuk


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Which curriculum?
> 
> British here. Is the same as UK
> Foundation Stage
> ...


correction - There is no BRITISH curriculum. It is an ENGLISH curriculum.

English Curriculum is different to Scottish Curriculum, and the age cut-off dates are also different.

GEMS arsed up our admission, and our daughter has skipped a whole year!!
She is the youngest in the year, below the legal age for that year (but she is doing very well, and just topped the class in science and reading, and doesn't know she is in the wrong year!)

My concern is what happens when she has to go to high school at 10.... Hopefully she isn't 'stuck' in the GEMS system / machine / bank vault.

she was born mid November, is currently 8, and is in year 4.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Melo_88 said:


> Kindergarten (4-5 years)
> Elementary (6-11 years)
> Intermediate (12-14 years)
> Secondary (15-17 years)


depends on curriculum........


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

vantage said:


> correction - There is no BRITISH curriculum. It is an ENGLISH curriculum.
> 
> English Curriculum is different to Scottish Curriculum, and the age cut-off dates are also different.
> 
> ...



You are right that it is not a British Curriculum but here schools are labelled British Curriculum Schools. It also is not an English Curriculum, it is a National Curriulum for England, Wales and Northern Ireland!! 

The school that your daughter is at - is it a through school or do they move school at the end of Year 6. Your daughter is young for Year 4, and it is worse here because so many children are held back when coming from other countries and so could be in a class of 10 year olds! My 10 year old is in a class with a couple of 12 yr olds from Aus/NZ. 

If the current school is a through school I would certainly be addressing this issue now.....but if she has completed the whole of Year 4 now she will struggle to be held back a year within the same school. 

I know a few cases where year groups have been misaligned....a problem of a multi cultural system. I would be addressing this now. The gap at age 8-10 isn't that big but taking GCSEs a year early could be an issue depending on the cognitive ability of your child.

Good luck
Lx


----------

